# "Sneezing" pigeons?



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

So baby is doing fine so far, drinking, eating, loves the bathtub. She actually enjoys the cage rather than being out hopping around, whenever I take her out she will explore a little bit but then always goes back to her cage and puts herself back in. I think this is fine, though, since she was kicked from the nest so early -- I feel like this is her "being a kid again" after having to grow up so fast. She also seems to like being cuddled, and falls off to sleep if she's "sat on" by my hand, or in a face towel if that makes sense.. like shes being nested. 

Anyway, from day one of bringing her inside I noticed she sometimes what seems like "Sneezing", or maybe its hiccuping? Any idea what this is? 

Any physical symptoms she had for any concerns are fading away, as I think the ruffled feathered appearance and lack of feathers on her head and sporadically on her body were from being pecked by her parents, and aisha and Ali's parents. 

Anyway...sneezing..what could this be? Or do they just do that sometimes? It happens a few times out of the day for maybe a minute at a time. Doesnt seem to bother her, it sometimes wakes her up at night but she goes right back to sleep.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They do sneeze occasionally. As long as it is not constantly, I wouldn't worry. 
I would watch her fo now, see how often she does it and when she does it. Also watch her appetite, sleeping patterns, poops.

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Sneezing baby pigeon*

Hello MelissaG,

Like Reti said, an occasional sneeze is nothing to worry about, just as an occasional sneeze in humans is nothing to wory about. It is nature's way of ridding the nostrils of something irritating such as dust -- or even intentionally-inserted snuff! 

(O.T.) There is a great 48-second-long video clip on YouTube called _*Panda Sneezes*_. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk

If you are interested in further posts on sneezing, I posted a couple of times about a pigeon I raised from a baby, *Pidgiepoo*, who sneezed a lot. The conclusion is, check to see if you have something that irritates the mucus membranes of the bird such as fumes, dust, or powders.

Some PT links to sneezing (I'm referring to my posts, not out of vanity, but because I remember what I posted and don't want to re-type, and don't want to spend too much time researching other threads). 

*PMV Pigeon has the sneezes*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18983&highlight=sneezing

*Coughing or sneezing???*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9202&highlight=sneezing 

And one more thread: 

*Lone pigeon on a college campus - unable to fly* (my post is post #68)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18065&page=2&highlight=sneezing

We are usually best at absorbing info about something when we have an immediate interest in it. And you can compare your pigeon with others who sneezed a lot.

Larry


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Yes they sneeze. And yes, it's cute.


----------

